

GhostGunner – Open Source $1200 CNC Machine - thecoffman
https://ghostgunner.net/

======
thecoffman
Video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwRtll3jjU4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwRtll3jjU4)

Wired Writeup: "The $1200 machine that lets anyone make a metal gun at home."
[http://www.wired.com/2014/10/cody-wilson-ghost-
gunner/](http://www.wired.com/2014/10/cody-wilson-ghost-gunner/)

------
qwerta
I wish you would strip out the "gun" part. It is a nice normal CNC machine,
but such labeling make it instantly illegal in most countries.

------
qewrffewqwfqew
I was really excited until I saw all the guns. There are much cooler things
you can make with a CNC. Now I'm creeped out.

